# Nigeria Chibok girls: At least 80 freed by Boko Haram



## Disir (May 6, 2017)

Sources told the BBC that the young women were now in the custody of the Nigerian army.

They were brought by road convoy from a remote area to an army base in Banki near the Cameroon border.

The BBC's Stephanie Hegarty in Lagos says that many families in Chibok will be rejoicing at this latest news, but more than 100 of the girls taken have yet to be returned.

Christian pastor Enoch Mark, whose two daughters were among those kidnapped, told Agence France-Presse: "This is good news to us. We have been waiting for this day. We hope the remaining girls will soon be released." It was unclear whether his daughters had been freed.

A military source told the agency the freed girls would be flown to Borno's state capital of Maiduguri on Sunday.
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-africa-39833309http://www.bbc.com/news/world-africa-39833309

It's time to stop playing around. Go in and get the rest the girls.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 6, 2017)

Why were they freed? No food?


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 6, 2017)

Nigerian forces and other forces from South Africa in support have been hunting them for some time now.  Why they gave them up is indeed the question.  Are they losing..........did the gov't cut a deal.........who knows.


----------



## waltky (May 18, 2017)

Another kidnapped Chibok schoolgirl rescued...




*Another kidnapped Chibok girl rescued, says Nigerian official*
_Thursday 18th May, 2017 -  Another young woman believed to be one of the kidnapped Chibok schoolgirls has been rescued, Nigeria's presidential spokesman said._


> The girl was found less than two weeks after 82 others were released by their abductors in exchange for five Boko Haram commanders, Femi Adesina said.  She is being brought to the capital Abuja, where the other young women are undergoing counselling and rehabilitation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (May 20, 2017)

82 Chibok schoolgirls reunited with families...




*82 Chibok schoolgirls released by Boko Haram reunited with families*
_May 20, 2017  • The 82 Nigerian Chibok schoolgirls captured by Boko Haram more than three years ago were reunited with their families Saturday._


> Bahir Ahmad, the personal assistant to the president, announced the news on Twitter, writing it was an "emotional" welcome at the capital, Abuja.  "I am really happy today, I am Christmas and New year, I am very happy and I thank God," said Godiya Joshua, whose daughter Esther was among those freed, in a report by The Telegraph.  The girls were released two weeks ago. The remaining 113 are supposedly still captured.  In 2014, 276 girls were kidnapped. Boko Haram released 21 girls in October and another 50 or so escaped on their own since being abducted.  "We have trust in this government, definitely they will rescue the rest safely and back to us alive," said community leader Yakubu Nkeki.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## anotherlife (May 21, 2017)

Why didn't they auction off all the girls at the slave markets the next day after they kidnapped them originally?  What was the point to keep holding them?


----------



## Correll (May 21, 2017)

Will the girls' families take them back, now that they have been "soiled"?

Or are they fucked for the rest of their lives?


----------



## anotherlife (May 25, 2017)

Correll said:


> Will the girls' families take them back, now that they have been "soiled"?
> 
> Or are they fucked for the rest of their lives?



Good question, but a liberal pig headed bully like the OP will never be able to answer it.  So let me try.  Not only the family of the girls is now lumbered with them, but also nobody will ever want them, and they are psychotic by now anyways.  Lucky for them though, Nigeria is not yet destroyed by such western liberal evil, that would put them in a mental hospital to lose their freedom again.


----------



## Vastator (May 25, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Why were they freed? No food?


Because the men can't touch the sides anymore...


----------



## Correll (May 27, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Why were they freed? No food?
> ...


----------



## waltky (Oct 23, 2017)

The Chibok girls tell their story...




*Revelations from the secret diaries of the Chibok girls*
_Mon, 23 Oct 2017 - One of the Chibok girls freed in May tells how a diary was kept of some of their three years in captivity in Nigeria._


> One of the Chibok girls freed in May has been telling journalist Adaobi Tricia Nwaubani how a diary was kept of some of her three years in captivity with Boko Haram Islamist militants.  One of the oldest in her class, Naomi Adamu was 24 when she and more than 200 mainly Christian students were taken off into Boko Haram's Sambisa forest hideout in north-eastern Nigeria in 2014, sparking global outrage.  While in captivity, the girls were given exercise books for the Koranic classes they were made to attend.  But some of the girls used these to keep secret diaries. When the militants found out, they were forced to burn the books.  Ms Adamu managed to hide hers. She and her close friend, Sarah Samuel, now 20, and three other girls used the books to chronicle some of their experiences.  The diary entries, written in passable English and poor Hausa, are undated and appear to be from their early months in captivity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Jan 6, 2018)

Free at last, free at last, thank God Almighty she's free at last...
*



*
*Kidnapped Chibok schoolgirl rescued in Nigeria*
_Jan. 5, 2018  -- One of the schoolgirls abducted in 2014 by the Islamist group Boko Haram has been rescued, according to a Nigeria military official._


> The Nigerian Army on Thursday announced on Twitter the girl is with troops and is safe and receiving medical attention.
> 
> The girl is one of more than 270 kidnapped by the group from a school in the town of Chibok. She was rescued more than 100 miles from Chibok in Pulka, in northern Borno state.  The military identified the girl as Salomi Pagu and said she was found with a girl named Jamila Adams who is about 14, and another child for whom the military did not list a name or age. Adams and the other child were not identified as being part of the Chibok group.
> 
> ...


----------

